# Irma on the rocks,w a shark, deer #3



## SELFBOW (Sep 29, 2017)

My best traditional season ever is happening now. Had to hang a stand this pm, hot had me soaked to the core in sweat, acorns dropping all around me. This buck came out and gave me the same shot I had several years back on a spike w Copperhead...6 yds, was a 75 yd recovery.....

Y'all reckon that Rada wheel sharpened the shark enough?


----------



## chrisharper (Sep 29, 2017)

Piling them up! Good one.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2017)

Looks like it got the job done


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 30, 2017)

Great year Martin keep it coming!


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 30, 2017)

I just switched to sharks this year (compound) and the Rada is just awesome. I get them to just shave on the Rada and hit them with a smooth steel and there scary sharp.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 30, 2017)

It looks like I've taught you well. I was beginning to wonder if you were paying attention! Hahah. Good job man.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 30, 2017)

Stack em up


----------



## Vance Henry (Sep 30, 2017)

You are on a roll big daddy!  Awesome job.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 30, 2017)

Good season going, Martin. I think the little blonde has brought you good luck.


----------



## jekilpat (Sep 30, 2017)

Somebody put him out - he's on fire!  Well done Martin.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 30, 2017)

jekilpat said:


> Somebody put him out - he's on fire!  Well done Martin.



Had two does come into the plot but 30 yards was it. I did have a cool encounter w a cat up to 10 yds.....


----------



## Clipper (Sep 30, 2017)

Hard to tell on open ground, but that looks like a big cat to me! I saw one like that two years ago one day before it was legal.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Good shooting Martin.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 1, 2017)

You are having a great season, congrats.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 7, 2017)

You are working them this season...


----------



## devolve (Oct 7, 2017)

SELFBOW, sent you a PM. GON is being weird about sending messages for some reason. Let me know if it went through. 

thanks


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 8, 2017)

devolve said:


> SELFBOW, sent you a PM. GON is being weird about sending messages for some reason. Let me know if it went through.
> 
> thanks



I just got it.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 11, 2017)

lucky...


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 12, 2017)

What RC said. Congrats!!


----------



## GrayG (Oct 12, 2017)

Good shot!


----------

